# Lots of issues after jump start --- Logs Inside!



## lswift84 (Mar 16, 2007)

*2007 VW MK5 GTI *
Hey Guys, having a lot of issues with the GTI after my battery died and i got a jump, here is a short briefing thus far.
Approx 1 week ago I parked my car at the airport and of course like an idiot I forgot to turn off my lights. So 2 days later 1 get back at like 1AM and my battery is dead, needless to say I was pissed at myself.
So the massport guy rolls by in his tow truck and asks if I need a jump and of course he jumps the car and it starts up. Now keep in mind his cables did not connect to his battery but to a connector under the bumper (seen that before). 
Anyways, after that the brakes felt sluggish and the drivers side door was dead (no power at all), brakes got better but door is still dead, trunk will only unlock with passenger door, when you lock or unlock with the keyfob lights and horn dont flash (work otherwise) and i think i lost my stage 2 flash.
Below is my logs just got vag com today so i am a newbie but if anyone could help i would really appreciate it. 
Are there any fuses inline inside of the harnesses going to the door? i have already checked ALL of the fuses (inside the car and the ones in the engine bay) so i dont really know why there is no power going to the door.
Also, how can i check how much boost is being requested w/ vag com?
thanks!
ps ignore the TPMS warning as i dont have them in and i have an aftermarket radio and im not using the antenna or siruis.
VCDS Version: Release 805.1
Data version: 20081017
Sunday,16,November,2008,17:18:35:10142
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 55 56 65
VIN: xxxxx Mileage: 38110km/23680miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 H HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: 5BH14--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0F8002063
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 13880 667 460326
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 0100
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101 
Revision: 00H11001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 044 BJ HW: 1K0 907 044 BJ
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 090 0909 
Revision: 00090016 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AA HW: 3C0 937 049 AA
Component: Bordnetz-SG H45 1402 
Revision: 00H45000 Serial number: 00000002289868
Coding: 178F8F214004150000140000001400000028770B5C0000
Shop #: WSC 08083 444 59080
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 220506 020 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 08083 
1 Fault Found:
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 112
Mileage: 38118 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 12.40 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 D HW: 8E0 035 593 D
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H03 0060 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7E2020387
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 99
Mileage: 37755 km
Time Indication: 0
01304 - Radio 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 99
Mileage: 37755 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:01:20

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 Q HW: 1K0 909 605 Q
Component: 5L AIRBAG VW8R 033 7900 
Revision: 04033000 Serial number: 0038LD092MPH 
Coding: 0013644
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
Part No: 1K0 959 339 D
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0006
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AJ HW: 1K0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527 034 0070 
Coding: 0002022
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 973 A HW: 1K6 920 973 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0F8002063
Coding: 0007207
Shop #: WSC 01052 444 68459
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 H HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H12 0150 
Revision: H12 Serial number: 31001065180845
Coding: 7D8F036807000000
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
3 Faults Found:
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 112
Mileage: 38118 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:47:35
01300 - Control Module for Navigation with CD-Rom (J401) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 112
Mileage: 38118 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:47:39
01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 112
Mileage: 38118 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:47:39

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 973 A HW: 1K6 920 973 A
Component: IMMO VDD 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0F8002063
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.074 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CD HW: 1K0 959 433 CD
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 051 0215 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 139006885103281B0904058FB0080A04889C00
Shop #: WSC 01052 444 68459
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
1 Fault Found:
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 112
Mileage: 38118 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:48:13

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 004 0953 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
1 Fault Found:
01812 - Supply Voltage for Door Controller; Pass. Side (J387) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CD HW: 1K0 959 433 CD
Component: RDK 0420 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100100
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
1 Fault Found:
01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 112
Mileage: 38118 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 17:03:20

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------



_Modified by lswift84 at 5:31 PM 11-16-2008_


----------



## bazzle (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Lots of issues after jump start --- Logs Inside! (lswift84)*

First things I would do are
1; Check battery voltage is still OK
2. Clear all codes, go for a run and read again
Bazzle


----------



## lswift84 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Lots of issues after jump start --- Logs Inside! (bazzle)*

swapped the battery with my moms 09 wolfie (also a 2.0T). i cleared all the codes from each module then restarted the car and rescanned, which is what i posted.
anything else i should try? are there line fuses in the door harnesses?


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Lots of issues after jump start --- Logs Inside! (lswift84)*

I have seen a few Jettas with broken wires at LF door (to A pillar / body) .
When this happens, the complaint is usually the battery goes dead. This is due to the LF door module intermittently communicating and waking up the control modules when the vehicle is parked for extended amount of time.
I had one that the window, etc. would only work with the door partially open.
I do not want to send you on a wild broken wire hunt, but it is possible.
You have a lot of no communication faults for several control modules!
If your vehicle is within 4yr. 50K warranty, you may want to take it to your dealer.


----------



## lswift84 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Lots of issues after jump start --- Logs Inside! (dana vw tech)*

Thanks, i really appreciate it i may just have to go to the dealer for this one.
can you tell me if it is possible to check the boost etc settings with vag com? i was stage 2 but im pretty sure ive lost it as the car doesnt feel as fast anymore.
i want to check that also prior to taking it into the dealer.


----------



## lswift84 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Lots of issues after jump start --- Logs Inside! (lswift84)*

work week bump, anyone?


----------



## lswift84 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Lots of issues after jump start --- Logs Inside! (lswift84)*

help anyone?


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Lots of issues after jump start --- Logs Inside! (lswift84)*

you have any luck with this?? I am having these issues as well but not as many faults as you?? 
I was going to check the battery and for now not use the drivers door?? since once you open it you have to mess wiht it for like 15minutes before it realizes its closed.... 
this is my issue... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4128104


----------



## vr6turboalluneed (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Lots of issues after jump start --- Logs Inside! (jaso028)*

check for grounding or loose battery connections . or possible alternator dying can be another reason. on vdubs some times a jumpstart can ruin the ecu


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Lots of issues after jump start --- Logs Inside! (vr6turboalluneed)*

Found my probelm last night. 2 broken wires in the door boot and a few with the insualtion seperated...
Time for new harness...


----------

